

Show HN: BeardedSpice: Mac Media Keys for the Masses - trhodes
http://beardedspice.com

======
stephanvd
Nice, thanks!

I needed this for my Synology NAS, so I added bindings for it:
[https://github.com/beardedspice/beardedspice/pull/4](https://github.com/beardedspice/beardedspice/pull/4)

------
matthiasak
so music.

such keyboard shortcuts.

wow.

